# DigitalRev Posts Pages for Upcoming Canon Products



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 30, 2016)

```
DigitalRev has posted product pages for the upcoming Canon EOS 5D Mark IV, EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II and EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III.</p>
<p>I don’t think this is anything more than trying to build some preorder hype for the announcements at the end of August, as here are no specifications on any of the product pages. I do not believe DigitalRev is an authorized Canon retailer (correct me if I’m wrong), therefore wouldn’t be part of any official advanced retailer notice which can happen.</p>
<p>For what you can expect to see from Canon, you can check out our updated <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/updated-canon-2016-roadmap/">Canon roadmap here.</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 30, 2016)

do you happen to have screenshots? didnt expect 16-35mm f/2.8 to appear anytime soon.


----------



## slclick (Jul 30, 2016)

But they have super crazy, fun time, wild and nutty reviewers! (hype it is)


----------



## GuyF (Jul 30, 2016)

Yup, the very definition of clickbait. No spec, no price, no use.

Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 30, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> do you happen to have screenshots? didnt expect 35mm f/2.8 to appear anytime soon.



You can search their site for the products, they still come up for me. I don't link stuff like this because a lot of places try to drum up free advertising.


----------



## jebrady03 (Jul 30, 2016)

As far as I can tell, they're simply taking advantage of the search engines by trying to be the first page out there. Smart business move.


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 30, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Yup, the very definition of clickbait. No spec, no price, no use.
> 
> Nothing to see here, move along.



You beat me to my own song.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 30, 2016)

slclick said:


> But they have super crazy, fun time, wild and nutty reviewers! (hype it is)



Gotta love Kai. He's absolutely not politically correct.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 30, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > do you happen to have screenshots? didnt expect 35mm f/2.8 to appear anytime soon.
> ...



Haven't you done that already?


----------



## AWR (Jul 30, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Haven't you done that already?


Exactly.

When somebody says something like "_I don't link stuff like this because a lot of places try to drum up free advertising_" it means, that's just what he's doing.

Also do I sense a little jealousy towards DogitalRev... Well you should. Lot less brown nosing than you, but I bet they get the news before you. Hence the product pages.


----------



## Daan Stam (Jul 30, 2016)

well i love the reviews there always fun.
has anyone heard something about a 70-200 f4 is usm mkII


----------



## vscd (Jul 30, 2016)

daaningrid said:


> well i love the reviews there always fun.
> has anyone heard something about a 70-200 f4 is usm mkII



What's wrong with the old one?


----------



## midluk (Jul 30, 2016)

vscd said:


> daaningrid said:
> 
> 
> > has anyone heard something about a 70-200 f4 is usm mkII
> ...


It's not in Canon's list of lenses recommended for the 5DS.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 30, 2016)

I want to be first in saying that Canon is going to introduce a DSLR that shoots video in 3D. :-X


----------



## slclick (Jul 30, 2016)

AWR said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't you done that already?
> ...



I think you might be way off base on the jealousy judgement. Two different types of sites, different focuses.


----------



## Adelino (Jul 30, 2016)

Dig REV TV the Top Gear of the camera world


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 31, 2016)

AWR said:


> Also do I sense a little jealousy towards DogitalRev...



Balderdash. CR has linked to their site before. They're no competition to CR- they're a seller, while CR has nothing to sell. I do think DRev is getting dirty doing things in that way, I guess CR admins will think so to. But finding someone's tactics to be dirty and being jealous are entirely different things.

I take issue with post specifically, not with all DRev links, in that this is a nothing post. It's just their for people to click on a get no information. Not even useless information, but none at all.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 1, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> AWR said:
> 
> 
> > Also do I sense a little jealousy towards DogitalRev...
> ...



None of it is a big deal guys. If the clicks are from an advert then DigitalRev pays for that. If it is click bait, so what? Dirty? Not at all. Were you disappointed when you clicked? Why? Who would expect anyone to have the camera on preorder and all the specs listed when it hasn't even been officially announced yet?

Anyone who clicked and felt taken advantage of had it coming.   :

Take two aspirin and call me in the morning.


----------



## Jopa (Aug 1, 2016)

That's just a pure web marketing to make more visibility and ranking on search engines like Google. Reposts and references like on this site actually add even more visibility


----------



## Stuart (Aug 1, 2016)

24-104mm update - probably needs it, but this was the first i'd heard of it - really?


----------



## scrup (Aug 1, 2016)

It's a sad day when there are 2 pages of nothing. CR continuing its down hill trend.

https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=canonrumors.com

I have boycotted this site before, but i always end up coming back hoping they have some real juicy rumors. Maybe i have to stay away longer this time.


----------



## slclick (Aug 2, 2016)

scrup said:


> It's a sad day when there are 2 pages of nothing. CR continuing its down hill trend.
> 
> https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=canonrumors.com
> 
> I have boycotted this site before, but i always end up coming back hoping they have some real juicy rumors. Maybe i have to stay away longer this time.



Boycott, I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## Jopa (Aug 2, 2016)

scrup said:


> It's a sad day when there are 2 pages of nothing. CR continuing its down hill trend.
> 
> https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=canonrumors.com
> 
> I have boycotted this site before, but i always end up coming back hoping they have some real juicy rumors. Maybe i have to stay away longer this time.



I don't think you want to see fake rumors and random dishonest BS a la SAR?


----------



## Stuart (Aug 2, 2016)

Jopa said:


> scrup said:
> 
> 
> > It's a sad day when there are 2 pages of nothing. CR continuing its down hill trend.
> ...




I like using CR via a RSS news feed on my browser home page - If there is no news - so be it. 
I Like the reviews articles too. 

I'd guess a lot of people either have a fairly recent camera or of not in the market for a potential new one - so there is less reason to check CR quite so often.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 2, 2016)

slclick said:


> scrup said:
> 
> 
> > It's a sad day when there are 2 pages of nothing. CR continuing its down hill trend.
> ...



Inconceivable!!!!

Hey Scrup, don't let the door hit you.... :


----------

